# When a Order Is Cancelled



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yesterday I went to a liquor store for a pick up. It said on the app order not ready, so I waited after 10 minutes I called support. 
After they said they would call the store I went back inside.
The package was ready and I scanned it, the clerk said the 1st order was cancelled and he had to redo.
Well that turned into a disaster, the app frozen on this store, I could not get any address or customer name,
after contacting support again they said they would do everything manually and marked delivered when I arrived.That was a complete hassle, had to call 5 times and had to send emails.

Then until 3:00 am the app still had Tonys Market and would not let me pick up or do anything. If finally cleared itself, no one could answer my question I even went back to the Warehouse for help, no one knew anything, The ppl on the phone were also no help.

Anyone else experience a problem like this ?k


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Flex app is the weak sauce.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Gig requires the ability to on demand self trouble shoot. Support and people at the warehouse tend to be no help more times than not when encountering these issues. Frustrating I know but part of the ordeal.


----------

